# Now This ... In Texas You Do Not Have To



## itsallaboutattitude (May 15, 2019)

provide ID unless you are arrested. 

They tried to arrest this man for an outstanding warrant. Tried to lie and trick him to provide his ID. 

When he refused then claimed he was a wanted man.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 16, 2019)

You don’t have to provide ID, but if you’re being mistaken for someone whose committed a crime, _why wouldn’t you_? 

I don’t understand the actions of the “victim” here. Everyone knows the police are trigger happy; they’re looking for someone who’s done god knows what, so instead of showing his ID or quietly going to jail snd workng it out there, he chooses to stand there yelling, flailing his arms and snatching away. I don’t get. You don’t want to show identification because you don’t HAVE TO, but you also don’t want to go to jail on a case of mistaken identity... choices.


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2019)

BLACK PEOPLE HAVE RIGHTS TOO!!


----------



## scoobygirl (May 16, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> You don’t have to provide ID, but if you’re being mistaken for someone whose committed a crime, _why wouldn’t you_?
> 
> I don’t understand the actions of the “victim” here. Everyone knows the police are trigger happy; they’re looking for someone who’s done god knows what, so instead of showing his ID or quietly going to jail snd workng it out there, he chooses to stand there yelling, flailing his arms and snatching away. I don’t get. You don’t want to show identification because you don’t HAVE TO, but you also don’t want to go to jail on a case of mistaken identity... choices.


It’s possible he may have some legal issues under his real name which may have gotten him arrested anyway. In that situation it’s probably best just to assert his rights not to show ID unless required to.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 16, 2019)

1. I know they are not detectives. 
2. But you suspect someone is a wanted person. 
3. You can look up the property info - It’s not hard to do as a private citizen so I’m thinking the cops have it even easier
4. Other means of simple detecting 

Instead cops can lie and pretend to trick you into incriminating yourself.  When you don’t, just snatch you up anyway. 

He had his hands on that mans person pretty quick.


----------

